
Show HN: WordPress Product Demos SaaS - denis_g
https://wpdemo.cloud/
======
denis_g
We use docker and create a new copy for each demo request. This way there are
no collisions between the demo users.

~~~
codegeek
Can you explain more ? I am interested in something like this for a WP product
I run:

1\. Client clicks on "Try our Demo"

2\. A stripped version of the entire product is uniquely genereated only for
that customer (we will take their email first etc)

3\. They try the demo which has no collision with another potential lead who
may have clicked on "Try demo" as well

4\. The unique demo site is destroyed automatically after a certain number of
hours/days

Is this what you are offering ? How would you setup the environment ? I am not
familiar with Docker at all so any details are appreciated. Will you create a
separate WP codebase and mysql db for each demo ? Do we have access to
restrict things like file uploads, admin capabilities etc ?

~~~
denis_g
All the 4 points are covered by our service.

The workflow looks as follows:

You login at wpdemo.cloud, create a template, customize it as you wish
(install your product etc.), click 'Update Template' button.

Now you can either directly redirect your customers to the demo link or ping
our API from your site to request a demo.

And yes, there are no collisions. Each demo request gets a fresh install of
your template and each demo instance has its own codebase and database.

Unused demos are also garbage collected.

Again yes, you have access to file uploads, admin capabilities etc. You can
basically have root access to the WP installation, since it runs inside a
docker container. Let me know if you still have questions.

~~~
codegeek
What exactly is a "template" ? Is it about setting up configurations in Docker
etc ?

~~~
denis_g
A template is a WordPress installation, so you do not have to touch low level
stuff like docker configs. You will basically get a freshly installed
WordPress site (the template). Then you do all your WordPress settings as
admin and save the state of the template. The demos will inherit this state,
but still be completely separated.

You can test it for free, go to wpdemo.cloud and check it out. Feedback is
highly appreciated!

